# National Alpaca Farm Day



## Lucy Bones (Sep 9, 2009)

Tell me this isn't one of the most bad ass things you've ever seen.

http://www.nationalalpacafarmdays.com/default.html


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 10, 2009)

Alpacas are evil, evil animals. I grew up with those things all over my damn lawn.

Did you know that those things will actually try to castrate each other? The males will actually castrate each other. Using teeth.

Otherwise, they are cute in pictures. xD


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 10, 2009)

But their wool is sooo soft.  (way better then sheep wool)


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 10, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Alpacas are evil, evil animals. I grew up with those things all over my damn lawn.
> 
> Did you know that those things will actually try to castrate each other? The males will actually castrate each other. Using teeth.
> 
> Otherwise, they are cute in pictures. xD


I learned something today. Thank you, Grimfang.


----------



## Azure (Sep 10, 2009)

I love alpacas, they're so cuddly and friendly.  I even have a stylish alpaca sweater. It's incredibly soft, and I look fashion forward in it.  A humble, yet stylish figure do I strike.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 10, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I learned something today. Thank you, Grimfang.



Haha, no problem.

Is their wool really so soft? I mean.. I've had to fight and get my ass kicked by these things before. I actually saved my little sister's dog from getting trampled by those things once. So I know they're soft (not when you're getting rammed into fences, or kicked), but I've never experience the alpaca wool clothes. There are probably still huge bags of the stuff stored away somewhere.


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 10, 2009)

Yea it is really really soft.  Alpacas are only raised for their wool (unlike llamas who are also used for pack animals).  From what I've seen it has less "crimp" in it then sheep wool does so it's a lot softer and less itchy.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 11, 2009)

This makes me happy.


----------

